# The Prodigal lost



## seaner97

For those that haven't heard

Maine Maritime Academy Training Ship State of Maine Crew Rescues Sailboat Captain off of Halifax, Nova Scotia - About MMA - Maine Maritime Academy


----------



## seaner97

She was a 1965 Allied seabreeze, ketch rig. Appears that the deck to hull joint separated.


----------



## smackdaddy

Allied Seabreeze. Isn't that a vaunted "blue-water boat" that was "built strong"?

Mahina Expedition - Selecting A Boat for Offshore Cruising


----------



## JonEisberg

Hmmm, truer words are rarely written:



> The Way Ahead
> 
> May 19th, 2015
> 
> In six days' time, I will leave Charleston alone aboard a thirty-foot ketch bound for Ireland and from there to a life and points unknown. I have come to say farewell. There is more news in this than you might suppose.
> 
> *It is a dangerous business, writing about a voyage before it has begun.* Several things could happen. I could suffer, within sight of the dock, a failure of courage or other catastrophe that would hasten my return to the very people I have just made so much ceremony of leaving.
> 
> ...
> 
> The voyage will be part of the writing process for my forthcoming novel, The Passage, and will also be used to obtain film footage for a docudrama to be based on the book.


Michael Hurley | Official Website


----------



## seaner97

smackdaddy said:


> Allied Seabreeze. Isn't that a vaunted "blue-water boat" that was "built strong"?
> 
> Mahina Expedition - Selecting A Boat for Offshore Cruising


I'm suspect of that dude's list, as they put a Pearson 35 on there as a potential offshore boat. I own one, wouldn't trade it for a Hunter, but an offshore boat it is not.

Hull/deck joints are well known failure points, and in the case of an older boat, probably something one should inspect carefully (or potentially reinforce) prior to attempting a transatlantic crossing. Regardless of the BW vs production BS. But most importantly, he got off safe and the USCG and MMA did an excellent job responding to his distress.


----------



## seaner97

Btw- there is something really wrong that JE and I have the same rep power, and it's way less than smack. I'm no JE.


----------



## JonEisberg

seaner97 said:


> I'm suspect of that dude's list, as they put a Pearson 35 on there as a potential offshore boat. I own one, wouldn't trade it for a Hunter, but an offshore boat it is not.
> 
> Hull/deck joints are well known failure points, and in the case of an older boat, probably something one should inspect carefully (or potentially reinforce) prior to attempting a transatlantic crossing. Regardless of the BW vs production BS. But most importantly, he got off safe and the USCG and MMA did an excellent job responding to his distress.


This guy has not had the best luck with his boats of late... he lost this one a few years ago down in the Windward Passage:










Probably the jerry cans he was carrying on deck that did him in that time...


----------



## Maine Sail

Quote = Michael Hurley (Facebook response about his boat)

_*"A 1965 Allied Seawind Ketch. Old as dirt but built back when they built boats for the apocalypse. She won't be winning any races or beauty pageants, but she'll get her crew to port safely in all weathers, and that's all I can ask."*_

I suspect the danger with many older boats is this sort of _falsely confident_ attitude so often pronounced by owners of older boats..

An attitude like this can dangerously preclude owners from inspecting and re-fitting the boat when necessary because they "assume" she is a tank or built for the apocalypse and will remain that way indefinitely. A lot can happen to a boat in *50 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Ajax_MD

smackdaddy said:


> Allied Seabreeze. Isn't that a vaunted "blue-water boat" that was "built strong"?
> 
> Mahina Expedition - Selecting A Boat for Offshore Cruising


That's a strawman.

You have no idea what the maintenance or the condition of the boat was. You have no idea if perhaps it suffered collision damage in the past, and was sold to an unsuspecting, inexperienced owner.

I'm not defending the Allied Seabreeze, I'm just saying that you don't know.


----------



## fryewe

BubbleheadMd said:


> ... I'm just saying that you don't know.


With that as a criterion for posting, it's going to get very quiet in here...

Are we sure he didn't hit a floating container?/jk


----------



## JonEisberg

Just to clarify, PRODIGAL was an Allied _Seawind_, not a _Seabreeze_...

The Seawind is a 30-footer designed by Thomas Gilmer, perhaps best known for being the first fiberglass boat to complete a circumnavigation...

The Seabreeze is a 35-footer, designed by McLear & Harris and heavily influenced by the S&S designs of that era, and is a keel-centerboarder that bears some resemblance to Carleton Mitchell's legendary FINESTERRE...

Both heavily built by Allied, and are designs well suited for ocean sailing, IMHO... But I think John Neal's take on them is pretty spot on:

_"Good value. But getting old, now..."_



Andy Schell has owned a 1966 Seabreeze for awhile, he and his wife Mia have done some impressive voyaging with her, including a Transatlantic direct to Ireland a few years ago... he did a ton of work to make that boat ready, I expect she's in superb condition...


----------



## JonEisberg

seaner97 said:


> She was a 1965 Allied seabreeze, ketch rig. Appears that the deck to hull joint separated.


Just curious, where did you hear that?

I've never looked all that closely at a Seawind, but it appears it might feature a bulwark of sorts, which can be a pretty robust form of construction... Although, as we saw with REBEL HEART, _it depends..._ 

Still, she looks a hell of a lot better than RAINMAKER did, when she was abandoned 










MMA training ship crew aids in rescue - The Ellsworth American


----------



## seaner97

Sorry for the bad info re: seawind vs seabreeze. Agree w Maine- but also would point out that if properly maintained, inspected, replaced or reinforced the boat is built to bomber standards that aren't really approached by new benehunterlinas. But an old derelict boat? Not worthy of a crossing.


----------



## smackdaddy

Maine Sail said:


> Quote = Michael Hurley (Facebook response about his boat)
> 
> _*"A 1965 Allied Seawind Ketch. Old as dirt but built back when they built boats for the apocalypse. She won't be winning any races or beauty pageants, but she'll get her crew to port safely in all weathers, and that's all I can ask."*_
> 
> I suspect the danger with many older boats is this sort of _falsely confident_ attitude so often pronounced by owners of older boats..
> 
> An attitude like this can dangerously preclude owners from inspecting and re-fitting the boat when necessary because they "assume" she is a tank or built for the apocalypse and will remain that way indefinitely. A lot can happen to a boat in *50 years!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Precisely the point I've been making for a while now. Thanks Maine.


----------



## seaner97

JonEisberg said:


> seaner97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was a 1965 Allied seabreeze, ketch rig. Appears that the deck to hull joint separated.
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious, where did you hear that?
> 
> I've never looked all that closely at a Seawind, but it appears it might feature a bulwark of sorts, which can be a pretty robust form of construction... Although, as we saw with REBEL HEART, _it depends..._
> 
> Still, she looks a hell of a lot better than RAINMAKER did, when she was abandoned
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMA training ship crew aids in rescue - The Ellsworth American
Click to expand...

It was posted by him while at sea on his "track my voyage" site. Can get there via Facebook page. The info surrounding his refit (and the model of the boat, ironically) was a bit sketchier and harder to find. Don't know if he posted Seabreeze or I just had a brain fart.


----------



## seaner97

No longer Mobile- so was able to pull this up on my laptop easier:

Michael Hurley
Sat Jun 6th, 20152:43:30 pm
Gale winds, breaking seas x 24 hrs. Pump able to keep up with water from boarding seas. Situation not dire. Ruff, wet, sloppy mess. All will be well. 

Michael Hurley
Sat Jun 6th, 20155:28:00 pm
No letup in gale, ruff seas. Can do little but lie down and hold on. No sun 2Day. Turning off 2 save power. On again 10 pm to read ur messages, then off. 

Michael Hurley
Sat Jun 6th, 201510:40:15 pm
Gale still roaring. Prodigal taking hard body blows from big seas. Everything wet and sideways. Damned unpleasant. All is well. 

Michael Hurley
Sun Jun 7th, 20155:31:45 am
Feeling very low. Violent motion of boat threatens injury w/ every task. Ruff seas, rain. Mental fatigue. Demons of failed marriage, estranged children R here. 

Michael Hurley
Wed Jun 10th, 201512:31:45 pm
Prodigal is lost. Stress 2 hull in recent storms opened hull-deck seam, flooding cabin when boat heeled. Scuttled at sea. Aboard rescue ship bound 4 Portland.

Michael Hurley
Wed Jun 10th, 20155:52:15 pm
Difficult decision 2 give up on a vessel & a dream, but one man cannot bail 24/7, & inability 2 control flooding in prolonged heavy weather posed undue risk.


----------



## mbianka

Wonder how he going to start his novel now? My guess is: "It was a dark and stormy night." 

Seriously, I wonder what storm tactics (if any) he tried? What did he do to try and help mitigate the hull deck issue? Besides bailing that is.


----------



## goat

Using the number '2' and '4' in place of the words 'to' and 'for' in a sentence, causes one to wonder about his writing ability as well.

I'm a little worried about Smack finding out his 26 year old boat is now considered a good old boat. Let's just keep that quiet.


goat


----------



## JonEisberg

mbianka said:


> Wonder how he going to start his novel now? My guess is: "It was a dark and stormy night."
> 
> Seriously, I wonder what storm tactics (if any) he tried? What did he do to try and help mitigate the hull deck issue? Besides bailing that is.


Based upon his post from 7 June, I'm guessing he reached a point where he quit... That's not a knock on him, everyone has their own breaking point, but I'm guessing his desire to simply get off the damn boat overwhelmed him, and he took the opportunity when it came. My guess is that boat will remain floating out there for quite some time - but of course, that's just a guess...

Knowing so little of what actually occurred, or how serious his issue with the hull/deck "seam" was, who knows? But my first thought would be to wonder whether he tried heaving-to with the compromised area to weather on the 'high side', to minimize its exposure to immersion, and simply try to ride it out until conditions moderated... Isn't that supposed to be one of the favorable attributes of a ketch rig, how nicely they should heave-to with the aid of a mizzen? Again, that bulwark-style of mating a hull and deck seems like a very robust manner or doing it, had to be some serious forces at play for them to start separating... Or, perhaps some structural 'issues' left ignored for too long...










Glad to see the guy is alright, great job by the crew from Maine Maritime... Still, always sad to a boat like that abandoned like that, floating on her lovely lines...

Especially, with her sailcovers still on, after having endured a prolonged gale at sea...


----------



## aloof

It is tough tough duty to bash into weather for very many days. The bravest trait of a true sailor is knowing when to turn around. Usually it is the sailor that suffers the most, not the boat. Doubt that the hull-deck seam would leak much downwind. I know nothing of his situation out there, but I don't see anything in his blog about putting the seas and weather behind him. The only reason not to would have been a threatening lee shore. In that case one can blame poor planning.

Know when to turn around. Like reefing, best done the first time you consider it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

mbianka said:


> Seriously, I wonder what storm tactics (if any) he tried? What did he do to try and help mitigate the hull deck issue? Besides bailing that is.


What indeed.
I notice some crazy idiots are trying to bring back in the rediculous 'lying ahull' where the boat is beam too the breaking seas.
With old ****lockers with small capacity 'auxiliary' engines and small tankage, small (or folding, or racing) props, they can not be forced into a better hove to position, nor can they 'jog' into the weather, can't even safely forereach.

If a deck/hull joint has parted one wonders if too much sea was taken abeam.

The more modern boats that the old timers despise, like Benes, etc don't have an 'auxiliary' engine, the engine is main power. Designed to run the boat at close to hull speed for days at a time.
Mine gives me close to a week running at low revs giving assistance in storms or whilst being hove to. Its just another tool in the shed... But its a tool that many boats don't have.

Mark


----------



## JonEisberg

MarkofSeaLife said:


> What indeed.
> I notice some crazy idiots are trying to bring back in the rediculous 'lying ahull' where the boat is beam too the breaking seas.
> With old ****lockers with small capacity 'auxiliary' engines and small tankage, small (or folding, or racing) props, they can not be forced into a better hove to position, nor can they 'jog' into the weather, can't even safely forereach.
> 
> If a deck/hull joint has parted one wonders if too much sea was taken abeam.
> 
> The more modern boats that the old timers despise, like Benes, etc don't have an 'auxiliary' engine, the engine is main power. Designed to run the boat at close to hull speed for days at a time.
> Mine gives me close to a week running at low revs giving assistance in storms or whilst being hove to. Its just another tool in the shed... But its a tool that many boats don't have.
> 
> Mark


I agree that the use of an engine might be a heavy weather tactic that is undervalued by many... Presuming one can actually start/run the engine, that is 

From the account of the abandonment of the Beneteau 393 SANCTUARY 300 NM north of Bermuda a few years ago:



> For those of you who are interested in the detailed story of our ''adventure'', here it is:
> 
> This text is extract from the letter I wrote to the owner of Sanctuary, the day we arrived in NYC onboard Norwegian Gem.
> 
> We arrived this morning in New York City, NY, onboard the Norwegian Gem, the ship that saved us from certain death.
> 
> We started from Sandy Hook on Tuesday, October 25 with a favorable weather forecast for the next few days (NE wind 10-15 kn) which allowed us to cross the Gulf Stream in direct route to St. Maarten, NA.
> 
> After a pleasant first night, a wind SW 30 KN forced us to diverge from our direct route, given the wind and the sea conditions. The next day, we were hit by a severe depression with winds of 40 kn and more. Running before the wind with genoa rolled up to 85%.
> 
> During the night of Thursday to Friday, we experienced winds up to 60 KN with rough, huge seas. I took the wheel all night because I was the only one who could handle the breaking waves. The crew were on 2 hours watch, to inform me of the waves coming from behind. It was a night of new moon, no visibility.
> 
> Around 23:00, we were hit by a huge breaking wave, twice as big as the others. It came from port, while all others were coming from starboard. It hit hard and the boat was capsized, the mast in the water. I had water at least two feet above me and I was torn from the wheel. I was attached and I found myself on the stern, against the outboard motor. When the waters went away, the boat righted herself and the mast was still standing up. The boat continued on, driven by fierce winds. Eric's portable GPS recorded boat speeds up to 17.6 KN ...
> 
> Inside the ship, it was horror. Eric who was sleeping in the saloon, went through the saloon table and ended up against the fridge on the other side of the boat. The other two teammates who were sleeping were also thrown violently. All cabinets were emptied and there was stock all over the floors, including glass and debris of all kinds.
> 
> We realized that there was also a leak of diesel spare reservoir that had emptied into the bidge. We also realized that the boat was taking on water.
> 
> We were subsequently struck by two lightning storms. With hyper violent winds. We also were hit by two other big breaking waves, one of which ripped-off the "life raft". The shock of the sea waves caused structural damage to the hull and possibly delaminating the fiberglass. Inside the boat, in André's cabin, the cabinet was smashed and could not open anymore. To my surprise we survived - boat and crew - this apocalyptic night.
> 
> The next day, the wind was calmer, but the sea was still very confused, with a nasty cross swell, residual of the storm. We made an inventory of damages to the boat. I tried to contact you with the Iridium sat phone and I hit your mailbox again, where I left you a message. We set our course to Bermuda in order to stop and repair. It was unthinkable to go to St. Maarten, NA in these conditions. We were at that time 357 nautical miles North of Bermuda.
> 
> *On the evening of Friday, around 18:00, we started the engine to recharge the batteries. I immediately felt a burning smell and smoke coming from the engine compartment. We stopped the engine and made an investigation of the engine compartment. We believe that there was an electrical short with possible wire melt down and blown fuse. Impossible to start the engine any more...*
> 
> An Easterly wind rose and we made direct route to Bermuda. As it was impossible to recharge the batteries, it was necessary to reduce our electrical power consumption. We then established shifts for steering and other shifts to pump manually the boat that was taking on water.
> 
> On the morning of Saturday, the wind came from the SW 30-35 kn. It was impossible to sail to Bermuda anymore. Our batteries were very low and a new storm was beginning. The Iridium phone was charged at 50%. I decided to contact the USCG and request assistance. I also activated the DSC on the VHF. The Norwegian Gem cruise ship told me later that she never received the distress signal...
> 
> The United States Coast Guard sent a Hercules aircraft on our position and found a ship that was cruising at 50 NM from us. We established shifts for pumping the boat manually every two hours to prevent the water from rising above the floor.
> 
> There was diesel all over the boat and it was very dangerous for slipping on floors.
> 
> The Norwegian Gem agreed to divert her course and came to us for assistance. The Hercules airplane of the United States Coast Guard circled above us and made a radio technical liaison between all parties. When we saw the ship, we were contacted by VHF and we began to plan the rescue maneuver in a strong wind and rough seas with waves of 10-15 feet. A rescue boat was launched and she came close to the boat. The transfer of the crew was extremely difficult and dangerous. There have been several violent impacts between the two boats.
> 
> We went on board the rescue boat with few belongings. We had prepared our passports and a bag of clothes.
> 
> The approach maneuver back to the cruise ship was extremely difficult and dangerous. Several collisions occured between the rescue boat and the cruise ship while we were hoisted.
> 
> The officers of the cruise ship took care of us and we all went to the infirmary where we were examined by doctors. We were offered cabins and were able to shower and feed. For more than three days, we had almost nothing to eat and drank little, given the state of the sea and the sailboat's condition.
> 
> The Norwegian Gem has resumed her voyage to New York City. The next day, we cleared customs, met the NYC press and celebrated with the cruise ship officers and the rescue team that saved our lives.
> 
> Captain Thierry Simon.


----------



## seaner97

MarkofSeaLife said:


> mbianka said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I wonder what storm tactics (if any) he tried? What did he do to try and help mitigate the hull deck issue? Besides bailing that is.
> 
> 
> 
> What indeed.
> I notice some crazy idiots are trying to bring back in the rediculous 'lying ahull' where the boat is beam too the breaking seas.
> With old ****lockers with small capacity 'auxiliary' engines and small tankage, small (or folding, or racing) props, they can not be forced into a better hove to position, nor can they 'jog' into the weather, can't even safely forereach.
> 
> If a deck/hull joint has parted one wonders if too much sea was taken abeam.
> 
> The more modern boats that the old timers despise, like Benes, etc don't have an 'auxiliary' engine, the engine is main power. Designed to run the boat at close to hull speed for days at a time.
> Mine gives me close to a week running at low revs giving assistance in storms or whilst being hove to. Its just another tool in the shed... But its a tool that many boats don't have.
> 
> Mark
Click to expand...

Not that I despise modern designs ( I just think they're ugly) but many of the "old" boats had more HP to weight than the new ones. And a whole bunch of us with older boats aren't trying to go as fast so we've got three bladed props (that don't fold). Don't know in the case of PRODIGAL but not sure Mark's generalization is accurate.


----------



## goat

Yes to powering out of trouble. Booyah!! :devil










goat


----------



## JonEisberg

MarkofSeaLife said:


> What indeed.
> I notice some crazy idiots are trying to bring back in the rediculous 'lying ahull' where the boat is beam too the breaking seas.


FWIW, I think some folks might be too quick to dismiss lying ahull, it can be a viable and very effective tactic in a specific range of particular circumstances - namely, in the relative absence of large, mature breaking seas...

Not something I'd try with every boat, but some types can be quite happily suited to it... I discovered quite by accident that my own boat lends itself pretty well to lying ahull, during a gale of short duration in the vicinity of the north wall of the Gulf Stream on a trip out to Bermuda years ago... Not every boat is balanced to produce one, but the effectiveness of a slick produced to windward generated by an absolutely sideways drift downwind really has to be seen, to be believed...

Most modern designs are not likely to lend themselves very well to this tactic... but on heavier boats with a lot of underbody, a deep forefoot, and a mast placed close to the center of the boat, one can enjoy a very comfortable and dry ride if the conditions are right... in heavier conditions with larger and more prevalent breaking seas, of course, all bets are off, and it could be time to take another approach...

But on my little tub, lying ahull has worked quite well on at least one occasion... Anyone's guess, of course, how those conditions I had compared with the gale of a longer duration that the skipper of PRODIGAL was dealing with...


----------



## JonEisberg

mbianka said:


> Wonder how he going to start his novel now? My guess is: "It was a dark and stormy night."


Sounds like he might give it a 'Positive Spin'...

This guy might have missed his calling, perhaps he should have been a political consultant or press spokesman...

;-)

Novelist loses his sailboat, but saves his marriage, in the Atlantic | Deseret News


----------



## seaner97

He's a lawyer. Spinning is usually part of that job, too.


----------

